# Germany "Hamm" show



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 24, 2016)

You folks who go to this show, buy things and bring them back as non-commercial pets - what air baggage arrangements do you make for non CITES animals? 

Maybe you buy a European Pond Turtle, what do you do, just put it in carry-on and nobody cares or what?

PM me if you want.


----------



## juli11 (Mar 24, 2016)

You want to come to the Hamm show?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 25, 2016)

juli11 said:


> You want to come to the Hamm show?


No point in going abroad if I don't know how I can buy and hand-carry pets home. I'm not a commercial importer, I want to buy a few animals get my proper paperwork sorted and and fly home. So my question is how do you arrange to carry pets home that are not dogs and cats?

Brokers only seem to want to deal with commercial import/export not pets that are not dogs and cats. I've spoken with several commercial airline companies now and they either don't know what the rules may or may not be, or just say 'no reptiles'.

I'd consider getting on a cargo plane, I can sort out CITES export/import docs if needed. Compared to the airlines, USFWS service is easy to work with.


----------



## juli11 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a friend who knows how to deal with that. He has some American friend who bought animals in Hamm and bring them back to the U.S. -uncommercial- maybe I'll phone with him in the next days I can ask if you want.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 25, 2016)

juli11 said:


> I have a friend who knows how to deal with that. He has some American friend who bought animals in Hamm and bring them back to the U.S. -uncommercial- maybe I'll phone with him in the next days I can ask if you want.



okay that would be great.


----------



## juli11 (Mar 25, 2016)

Will said:


> okay that would be great.



Sorry but your English is a little bit to difficult for me to understand everything 100%.
So in my words.. 
You want to come to Hamm because you want to pick up some animals for your collection in the U.S. everything uncommercial. Your problem is that you can't take them with you in the airplane. But you're able to bring the cites paper by?
I remember I had a similar problem with taking reptiles in a plane. 
I flew from Cologne to Berlin because there were a big turtle meeting. I wanted to bring some animals and to picked up some. But no airline gave me the OK to take them with me. And there the problem wasn't CITES it was in inland fly. Also all species were protected in "Anhang B" so I actually don't need cites for them. I think that the airlines are easily overwhelmed with reptiles.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 26, 2016)

juli11 said:


> Sorry but your English is a little bit to difficult for me to understand everything 100%.
> So in my words..
> You want to come to Hamm because you want to pick up some animals for your collection in the U.S. everything uncommercial. Your problem is that you can't take them with you in the airplane. But you're able to bring the cites paper by?
> I remember I had a similar problem with taking reptiles in a plane.
> I flew from Cologne to Berlin because there were a big turtle meeting. I wanted to bring some animals and to picked up some. But no airline gave me the OK to take them with me. And there the problem wasn't CITES it was in inland fly. Also all species were protected in "Anhang B" so I actually don't need cites for them. I think that the airlines are easily overwhelmed with reptiles.




I can get CITES papers, no problem that is between seller and buyer.

I can not find a way to communicate with airlines to bring the animal on the plane.

I can not ship as commercial cargo, they are pets.

How to get them to the US legally. Not legally as in paperwork, but legally as in actual transportation of the animal.

I find USFWS will accept my entering the US with paperwork, How to transport the animal itself?

If you still don't get it no worries, maybe someone else will pick up the thread.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 4, 2016)

Dont know if this link will help you. 
You need to contact the agents airports of export.


://www.ipata.org/


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, what my feeble brain finally recalled is that Delta is the go-to airline for shipping as checked, carry on, or commercial movement of animals. And they are also usually in the top five for lowest airfare on goggle air fare search. New day, new world memory.


----------

